# Best time to use Growth



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

*When do you think the optimal time to take GH dosages are*​
Early morning when waking3843.68%Pre workout89.20%Post workout89.20%Before Bed2225.29%all of the above44.60%Other (specify)78.05%


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

What are your opinions / views on the best time to use growth, not frequency as in eod or ed etc. just when i.e Post work out / pre workout and so on...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I used to shoot it upon waking on an empty stomach mate.

Or a full stomach now seen as im your bum slave.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

mixed with some slin and in your muscle after work out which is what i have done

usually upon waking though


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Best time is when you have enough money to buy sh1t loads and stay on for ever:thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in my opinion there is no real best time to take it as long as you take it and for as long as possible i prefer night time jabs when not using Slin and AM jabs when on slin


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

PS carb - why the change (PM & AM) when not on slin and when on slin?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use Levimer slin in the morning with breakfast if i use GH at night i tend to gain more fat than if i run the GH at the same time as the slin....it may be different for others though


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

so Paul I am taking levermir in the morning and HGH at night I am taking these only on training days 3 days a week

I'm taking Levermir 14ius

HGH Post workout 10ius Generic - I am just feeling a liitle podgy I have been steadily putting on weight but getting a bit too much on waist...

so Paul do you recommend I try levermir with HGH first thing AM....

1 Last question can I put in same barrel?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

itraininthedark u dont wanna be using slin at night b4 bed mate incase u go hypo and go in a comma in ur sleep

hence why taking it in the morning or after training with a good bit of carb and protein

if u aint running no slin though gh is fine on its own at night

i dont like it at night though cos i wake up with all pins and needles in my fingers and toes


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

^^as i thought^^


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

musclemorpheus said:


> so Paul I am taking levermir in the morning and HGH at night I am taking these only on training days 3 days a week
> 
> I'm taking Levermir 14ius
> 
> ...


no don't put it in the same barrel mate, yes i would recommed using both at the same time of the day for me when using slin it works better


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

What are peoples opinions on............

Which is better - running growth at 5iu every day or 15iu every 3 days ect...........

Basically is what is better - taking a small dose every day or a bigger dose less frequently?

GHS


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

in Pscarbs thread on IM GH, its said that eod seems better - your total weekly amount divided up in to these shots


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

So if my total weekly amount was 35iu........I could do 10iu every other day rather than 5iu every day yeah?

GHS


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

yep.. have read here mate, a big article on it and a bit of a discussion with few people asking similar questions..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/53673-intramuscular-gh.html


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

whats the reasoning behind not putting both in the same pin if they are mixed within a couple of hours of use? Do the peptides affect each other? Id been doing both together.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not really i prefer to inject them separately then i know exactly what i am using and when plus the levemir i have is in a pre-loaded cartridge pen


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> not really i prefer to inject them separately then i know exactly what i am using and when plus the levemir i have is in a pre-loaded cartridge pen


Cheers for clearing that up, so if i was using Humalog out of a multi dose - there is no reason why not to use x amount of humalog and then draw my post workout GH into the same pin and put the lot in post workout?

I take if youre saying you split them cos u like the increased accuracy and youre slin is pre-loaded?

Either that or you like injections!!


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

I take my growth early morning and late afternoon. It has worked best for me anyway


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Is it true GH has more sides then Steroids and more long term health risks?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

When do you know if your ready for GH?

Should this be used when AAS gains are slowing? Cycle wise

Also is it safer than using slin?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> When do you know if your ready for GH?
> 
> Should this be used when AAS gains are slowing? Cycle wise
> 
> Also is it safer than using slin?


No such thing as being "ready", however, your not going to get a lot of results from it especially if your diet and training is not spot on.....is your training and diet spot on?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Con said:


> No such thing as being "ready", however, your not going to get a lot of results from it especially if your diet and training is not spot on.....is your training and diet spot on?


 It's Ok i guess, tell me what you think.

Diet: Cutting atm

Meal 1- 6 whole eggs, 50g oats, 2 scoop whey

Meal 2- 200g chicken, 50g brown rice

Meal 3- Dextrose, 2 whey- Post workout

Meal 4- 220g chicken, 75g brown rice

Meal 5- 250g lean mince, Lots of veg, tblspn olive oil

Meal 6- 2 whole egss, 3 whites-ommelette

Meal 7- 4 whole eggs, 2 whey, scoop PB.

training im currently trying to improve


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks decent but add in fish oil, bcaa's, fruit and more veg (if you choose the right ones they will contain close to no useable calories but are highly nutrient dense).

Also 12 eggs is a bit over the top IMO. I know its not unhealthy to eat some whole eggs but 12 every day is a bit mad. Eating a little less protein and a few more quality carbs would probably do you favours.

As far as training just try and get in with a more experienced guy or a group of guys as this atmosphere will push you far harder than you ever could by your self.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for advice, forgot to say before bed i take, glucosamine, omega 3, vit b, c, an asprin also currently.

Do you think i could drop the 4 eggs before bed and just have a shake with PB?

Might help if i lower all meat amounts to 200g also would you say?

If you have time head over to my journal, my training is all in there but im looking for a 3 x per week routine. I want to join a new gym for more drive also, all the good ones are 45 mins each way but i think it will be worth it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Thanks for advice, forgot to say before bed i take, glucosamine, omega 3, vit b, c, an asprin also currently.
> 
> Do you think i could drop the 4 eggs before bed and just have a shake with PB?
> 
> Might help if i lower all meat amounts to 200g also would you say?


IF i was you and i was trying to lose some fat (not prepare for a bb show) and be as healthy as possible.....after all a healthy body is a responsive body.

Exchange the eggs at bed for a whey isolate shake with peanut butter.

With every real food meal eat green veg (green pepper, broccoli, spinach, green beans, cucumber, salad) and then with your shakes fruit (grape fruit, apples). Yeah i would also drop the meat down to 200 grams but drink bcaa's between meals.

Currently i eat 4 whole meals and drink a lot of bcaa's and lba's between meals and i feel fantastic.

That said this is not the topic of the thread so i will stop now


----------



## deni09 (Sep 3, 2009)

CAN U TEL ME HOW LONG TO STAY ON MATHANABOL 10MG TABS? SCOUSE.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

deni09 said:


> CAN U TEL ME HOW LONG TO STAY ON MATHANABOL 10MG TABS? SCOUSE.


Take the caps lock off and make your own thread on the subject.

To answer it in brief, the normal length of usage is between 4-8 weeks. Dose used and genetic differences can shorten or lengthen this time.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the help Con. Will alter this asap.


----------



## mccreesh247 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi guys

Im new to this forum and any muscle building forum etc and i was looking some information from you members as i see in your photos yous are in perfect shape, i dont do bodybuilding etc but im a rugby player and i cuurently weigh about 15 1/2 stone around 217pounds, i want to lose 1 1/2 stone and am prepared to do anything to loose it or take anything as i aint performing to my best and i was looking to know would be the best stuff to take to achieve my goals, i was thinking of starting hgh as i heard it was the best for weight loss but any recommendations from yourselves would be brilliant, i will be going to gym to do hard cardio work and light weights i just want to know what is the best gear to take to really trim myself out, hopefully somone will reply with help for me and thanks in advanceif yous do


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

best gear is food matey, have a look at your diet, post it up in the losing weight area and some really advice will head your way


----------

